# bream and bass



## dan-0 (Dec 15, 2005)

Does anybody have a idea how to properly smoke bluegills and bass?
I have heard that they do not do well becuase of being so dry.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2005)

Dan, unless I'm smoking salmon I just grill fish with a smoker pak (wood chips placed in a foil pouch with 8-9 holes punched in the top) placed over the burners or on top of the charcoal.


----------



## dan-0 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try it with this mess of fish I caught


----------



## dacdots (Dec 16, 2005)

Dan,Ive never done bass or bluegill but have smoked a lot of trout.What I do is make a large pan or boat out of foil,leaving it open,mix up a little butter and lemon juice,lay the fish in and smoke just until done.Turning the fish over in the liquid at least once during the process keeps it very moist.You get the benefit or the smoke while not drying out your fish.David


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

I have found that when catching a lot of blue gill the tin foil approach is the best way.

Make sure you use enought butter or oil because other wise it will stick to the foil.

The only seasoning that I put on it is Lawry's and I can not get enough fish


----------



## markeli (May 21, 2006)

I don't have a grill and want to smoke some small mouth bass does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## salmonclubber (May 21, 2006)

hello markeli

try wrapping the fish in bacon and smoke at 225 for half an hour check and turn temp up to 300 till fish is done i just did some rockfish fillets this way and they turned out great i used meskete wood for smoke try seasoning them with season salt or lemon pepper hope this helps 
huey


----------



## markeli (May 21, 2006)

I will try that next time I catch some we got blown off the lake today with no fish. maybe next time.


----------

